# Bonjour mes frères.



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

Il y a du neuf sur les forums. Après les bleus, les verts, les violets et les rouges, voici les "couleurs robe de bure".  J'en ai déjà repéré deux, celui-ci et celui-là. Les cardinaux vont pouvoir enfin prendre toute leur dimension.   

À+


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du neuf, dans les forums. Après les bleus, les verts, les violets et les rouges, voici les "couleurs robe de bure".  J'en ai déjà repéré deux, celui-ci et celui-là. Les cardinaux vont pouvoir enfin prendre toute leur dimension.
> 
> À+



Et pour les Nanas du forum...   _*S½urs du forum*_...   et ya quoicomme costume  en dehors de* 
" la robe de bure"  

ça gratte un peu trop à mon goût...     
*


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a quand le  super-pouvoir de *soeurs des forums* ?????


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les Nanas du forum...


Aaaah, me voilà rassuré en partie. Les nouveautés ne tuent pas toutes les traditions. Permets moi de saluer ta constance macelene, je ne peux pas le faire via la machine à bouler, il paraît que je suis trop généreux.  

À+


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai déjà repéré deux, celui-ci et celui-là.



Cherche encore.


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cherche encore.



y'en a beaucoup... ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> y'en a beaucoup... ?



Je sais pas moi, je suis pas du Cercle.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> y'en a beaucoup... ?


Certaains sont cachés


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas moi, je suis pas du Cercle.



Dans tous les cas ça ne doit pas être *"le Cercle des Poètes disparus"   


*Doit se passer là bas des choses par très catholiques...  :affraid: 


vu ce que l'on vient de me dire ...  

_"si tu voyais le forum caché et ce qu'il s'y poste tu ne réclamerais pas de pouvoir y être introduite"  un inconnu...  


_


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2005)

Est-ce qu'ils s'échangent des poignées de main maçonniques ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> y'en a beaucoup... ?




moi j'ai vu celui là


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

pour essayer de rentré il faut cliquez ici


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour essayer de rentré il faut cliquez ici


Au fait Mackie, tu en es ? Si oui, ce sera la première fois depuis longtemps qu'on accède à une de tes demandes d'entrer dans une confrérie. 



À+


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

J'ai demasqué le truc !!!

Ce cercle est une escroquerie, la preuve en image :

SM est membre de ce cercle et pourtant, a la lecture des conditions générales de ventes :



> Le Cercle MacG
> Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.




C'est donc une vaste fumisterie


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc une vaste fumisterie


Ouaiaiaiaissss.   

Vu le cahier des charges, je n'avais pas osé postuler. Mais là, c'est autre chose. Vous croyez que j'ai mes chances ?   

À+


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demasqué le truc !!!
> 
> Ce cercle est une escroquerie, la preuve en image :
> 
> ...




traduisez 



> Le Cercle MacG
> Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ta coke doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> > Le Cercle MacG
> > Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ta coke doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.


Bah voilà. Quand Mackie explique, ce qui vous paraissait totalement incohérent devient carrément lumineux. Il n'y a que lui pour faire ça. :love: :love: :love:

À+


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Le Cercle MacG
> Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ta coke doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.


T'amok doit être pure ?  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

Bon, donc. On y fait quoi dans ce cercle? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

outre les avantages financiers il y a une projet de traité de la charte qui s'y passe


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Des trucs cochons a n'en pas douter


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Des trucs cochons a n'en pas douter



Dans le doute, j'ai postulé...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Note pour fab fab, prevoir corps gras et anti inflammatoire


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans le *doure*, j'ai postulé...



Mouahhhhh  LE *lap' suce*...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Ch'sais pas qui c'est ce "Lap" mais j'aimerais bien le rencontrer


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc. On y fait quoi dans ce cercle? :mouais:



Ben ... on y tourne en rond en scandant des cantiques à la gloire du nombrilisme, je suppose !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

note : copier-coller ce message dans le forum du Cercle.


----------



## katelijn (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du neuf sur les forums. Après les bleus, les verts, les violets et les rouges, voici les "couleurs robe de bure".  J'en ai déjà repéré deux, celui-ci et celui-là. Les cardinaux vont pouvoir enfin prendre toute leur dimension.
> 
> À+





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certaains sont cachés






> Le Cercle MacG
> Confrérie millénaire des forums MacGeneration. Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre nous rejoindre.





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> outre les avantages financiers il y a une projet de traité de la charte qui s'y passe





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... on y tourne en rond en scandant des cantiques



A quand le premier autodafé?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... on y tourne en rond en scandant des cantiques à la gloire du nombrilisme, je suppose !



Tu devrais t'y inscrire vite alors...


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Je sens que je vais pousser cette discussion quelques forums plus bas. Pas tout de suite, mais bientôt.


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que je vais pousser cette discussion quelques forums plus bas. Pas tout de suite, mais bientôt.



*Un Gugusse Violet© * passe...   et on trépasse...      

c'est vrai que Bilbo  un *EX* *Gugusse Violet...*  ne sait pas très bien cposté ses sujets...   mais bon...  c'est tout de même remarquable...


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2005)

Non non, le fil est, à l'origine, à sa place, puisque vous discutez d'une bizarerie des forums. C'est l'évolution de la discussion qui devrait l'amener ultérieurement dans son véritable environnement naturel.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Un Gugusse Violet© * passe...   et on trépasse...
> 
> c'est vrai que Bilbo  un *EX* *Gugusse Violet...*  ne sait pas très bien cposté ses sujets...   mais bon...  c'est tout de même remarquable...


C'est quand la prochaine Flaque's party© déjà ? 

À+


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non non, le fil est, à l'origine, à sa place, puisque vous discutez d'une bizarerie des forums. C'est l'évolution de la discussion qui devrait l'amener ultérieurement dans son véritable environnement naturel.



J'ai l'impression que tôt ou tard la plupart des sujets finissent au bar...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

ce n'est pas mais pas du tout une bizarrerie !!! le 21ème truc sera religuieux ou ne sera pas disait un nioube !


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la prochaine Flaque's party© déjà ?
> 
> À+



*Où ? * 


 en tous cas ya bien un truc, juste "sous la ligne de partage des eaux..".  le 18 et 19 juin je crois...     

Mais bon ...


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la prochaine Flaque's party© déjà ?


Dites vous allez encore vous mettre à combien pour me faire regretter de pas pouvoir y venir ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

j'suis solidaire avec le dragon la


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis solidaire avec le dragon la


vous n'êtes pas seuls ... y'a aussi des gens qui n'ont pas grande importance mais qui sont dégoutés de ne pas pouvoir venir


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

Continuez comme ça et les gugusses violets vont avoir des problèmes de classement. 

À+


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vous n'êtes pas seuls ... y'a aussi des gens qui n'ont pas grande importance mais qui sont dégoutés de ne pas pouvoir venir


Keuman ça pas grande importance ?
Meuh si meuh si et puis faut pas être triste allez viens faire un calin !

_Euh  :rose:    non rien..._


----------



## macelene (6 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Continuez comme ça et les gugusses violets vont avoir des problèmes de classement.
> 
> À+





oui tu as raison ...    Ils font n'importe quoi ...     


Bon,  _*Frères du Forum*_ je vous salue bien bas ...     restez entre vous...   ya pas de mal à se faire du bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais t'y inscrire vite alors...



Ben à vrai dire, ce n'est pas mon nombril à moi qui m'intéresse le plus


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> salut Les frères.... défroqués...


Ah ben oui tiens.  Je pensais garder mon statut de défroqué tout seul un bon moment. Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame. 



À+


----------



## chagregel (6 Juin 2005)

Pouet


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'ils s'échangent des poignées de main maçonniques ? :mouais:





Ca, Monique, impossible de le dire !


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pouet





			
				la chag dans son titre personnalisé a dit:
			
		

> Frérot des forums





			
				La puta de la machina in ze profil de la Chag a dit:
			
		

> chagregel n'est pas membre d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public


Raté. :rateau:

rezba en est. 

Des réunions dans un lieu indéterminé avec supermoquette, rezba, AES-Canal Historique, un inconnu et benjamin, ça te branche vraiment ? 

  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

moi je comprends pas une chose 

il y a un vert (qui fait des bruits bizar  dont je ne citera pas le nom )  


> Pouet


qui se declare frerot des forums


il est quoi donc ce personnage ?????  

vert , noir , rayé comme les zebres ?


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je comprends pas une chose
> 
> il y a un vert (qui fait des bruits bizar  dont je ne citera pas le nom )
> 
> ...





Ca doit être un zébré vert... 
A moins que ce ne soit un vert zébré ou un nain vert zébré... :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je comprends pas une chose
> 
> il y a un vert (qui fait des bruits bizar  dont je ne citera pas le nom )
> 
> ...




Il doit être à un stade intermédiaire: peut-êtro que si, peut-êtro que no  
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je comprends pas une chose
> 
> il y a un vert (qui fait des bruits bizar  dont je ne citera pas le nom )
> 
> ...



Des zèbres à rayures vertes ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## benjamin (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Raté. :rateau:
> 
> rezba en est.
> 
> ...



Vous en avez raté un qui fait désormais, pourtant, tout pour être vu


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Vous en avez raté un qui fait désormais, pourtant, tout pour être vu


Je n'ai pas encore cherché, mais j'ai peu de chances de me tromper. Il est où le profil de Mackie déjà ?

À+


----------



## benjamin (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore cherché, mais j'ai peu de chances de me tromper. Il est où le profil de Mackie déjà ?
> 
> À+



Ce serait - presque - nous faire injure :style:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore cherché, mais j'ai peu de chances de me tromper. Il est où le profil de Mackie déjà ?
> 
> À+


Hé merde, c'est pas lui.   

À+


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

Une chose est certaine, c'est pas moi


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

Pouet


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pouet


Ben ouais, j'suis con.   

À+


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

suffisait de chercher du côté obscul


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffisait de chercher du côté obscul



Gné !?!


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais pas attention, il a pris un truc un peu trop pur aujourd'hui.   

À+


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

je l'entend deja hurler "plutot ca que de me la couper"


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je l'entend deja hurler "plutot ca que de me la couper"



Ah bon, chez moi je l'entend plutôt hurler "Arghhhhghhhhhhh, arghhhhghhghhg, arghhhgrhhh..." :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

une fois le diagnostic établi, le traitement doit être instauré le plus rapidement possible après le début des symptômes....


----------



## Bassman (9 Juin 2005)

le trombolyse a coulonne ?


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> le trombolyse a coulonne ?



Mamie tramblotte? :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Gné !?!


Fais pas ta Lorna


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta Lorna



Je fais ma ce que je veux  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mamie tramblotte? :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


note : ouvrir un sujet sur la chag' dans le forum caché


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : ouvrir un sujet sur la chag' dans le forum caché



Mouai... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une fois le diagnostic établi, le traitement doit être instauré le plus rapidement possible après le début des symptômes....



toi, on sent bien que tu étais infirme, hier !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2005)

J'ai manifestement traumatisé la chag qui panique par MP ! aucune information ne peut sortir du Cercle.


----------



## chagregel (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai manifestement traumatisé la chag qui panique par MP ! aucune information ne peut sortir du Cercle.



T'es qu'une menteuse et en plus une racolleuse    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> toi, on sent bien que tu étais infirme, hier !


 

Hier ??  Infirme ??     Non non, j'avais tout en place...


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2005)

et nous avons pensé mettre en place *LE Cercle des Soeurs...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hier ??  Infirme ??     Non non, j'avais tout en place...




Je pensais à :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta Lorna



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

le  : "Gné  ? "     c'est pas moi ça !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Encore un sujet qui va finir au Bar?...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> le  : "Gné  ? "     c'est pas moi ça !



Cétait Gniiiiii !!!   
Et c'est de moi... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> le  : "Gné  ? "     c'est pas moi ça !



 Lorna. Choueeette, t'as retrouvé ton casfque !


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

Sa majesté Amok en est. Elle condescend a être membre du cercle. Ça sent l'oligarchie par ici. 



À+


----------



## Hamster de combat (13 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Elle condescend a être membre du cercle.


Sa Resplendissante Majesté l'Amok dans le même groupe que de simples mortels, c'est tout un mythe qui s'effondre.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Sa Resplendissante Majesté l'Amok dans le même groupe que de simples mortels, c'est tout un mythe qui s'effondre.


 Resplendissante, resplendissante, ... C'est vite dit ! Quand on porte une robe de bure, on perd de son éclat. Nécessairement. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on porte des chaussettes violettes que ça change quelque chose à l'affaire.



À+

P.S. Hamster, tu m'accompagnes dans mon ban je suppose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Resplendissante, resplendissante, ... C'est vite dit ! Quand on porte une robe de bure, on perd de son éclat. Nécessairement. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on porte des chaussettes violettes que ça change quelque chose à l'affaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Connaissant les habitudes des membres de ce cercle, je soupçonne un prétexte supplémentaire pour beuveries. Ils vont tous finir ronds, dans ce cercle !   


_Bilbo, Hamster, s'il vous reste une p'tite place pour moi sur votre ban ...    _


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

erreur, c'est sexuel dans le Cercle.


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> erreur, c'est sexuel dans le Cercle.



:affraid: je comprends tout maintenant


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> erreur, c'est sexuel dans le Cercle.



Ah ouais ! Je vois ... tous en rond sur l'air de "a la queue leu leu" !


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

En tous cas mes bien *Chères S½urs* je viens de déposer uune demande d'admission dans le cercle très fermé des *Bien Chers Frères du foruM...*     


 On va voir comment ça fonctionne ce truc ..    .    pour y être intrôniser ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Mais c'est qu'elle en veut de l'intronisation LN


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'elle en veut de l'intronisation LN



    je suis têtue...    



MAis bon va falloir qu'ils sortent de leur sieste ou de leurs conciliabulles...  pour avoir une  réponse...





			
				le Cercle des Frères du Forum... a dit:
			
		

> Les demandes d'inscriptions doivent être approuvées par un responsable du groupe.
> Responsables du groupe: Le Cercle



MAis bon qui est donc *le Responsable* de ce binzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _"si tu voyais le forum caché et ce qu'il s'y poste tu ne réclamerais pas de pouvoir y être introduite"  un inconnu...
> 
> 
> _




_quoique..._


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _quoique..._



 c'est toi le responsable...?        ya moyen de se faire pistonner...?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis bon qui est donc *le Responsable* de ce binzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...?


ben le Cercle


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> outre les avantages financiers il y a une projet de traité de la charte qui s'y passe



entre autres... 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : copier-coller ce message dans le forum du Cercle.



pourquoi tu l'as paffé ? 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non non, le fil est, à l'origine, à sa place, puisque vous discutez d'une bizarerie des forums. C'est l'évolution de la discussion qui devrait l'amener ultérieurement dans son véritable environnement naturel.



dans Le Cercle quoi...  



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Des réunions dans un lieu indéterminé avec supermoquette, rezba, AES-Canal Historique, un inconnu et benjamin, ça te branche vraiment ?



si tu savais, tu n'en mouilleraispas que ta chemise !! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui se declare frerot des forums



un imposteur à casquette !! 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis bon qui est donc *le Responsable* de ce binzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...?



Nous sommes tous Frères.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi le responsable...?        ya moyen de se faire pistonner...?



introduite, introniser, pistonner, toi, tu as bien compris le caractère sexuel du Cercle...    :style:


----------



## chagregel (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un imposteur à casquette !!



Ou ça???   :style: :affraid:


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

Elene, appelle si tu as besoin d'aide


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Elene, appelle si tu as besoin d'aide




 tu as fait une demande toi aussi..?              S.O.S.


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

nan  ma maman veut pas...


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis têtue...
> MAis bon va falloir qu'ils sortent de leur sieste ou de leurs conciliabulles...  pour avoir une  réponse...



La patience est mère de toutes les vertus.
L'entêtement peut être bénéfique, comme il être un handicap.
En tout état de cause, aucune injonction de l'extérieur ne peut venir à bout de la sérénité des règles. 
il n'y a donc aucune urgence à ta question.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

dit il apres avoir pleurniché a mort des jours durant


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

comment qui fait, y deux minutes il était à poil dans le Cercle


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La patience est mère de toutes les vertus.
> L'entêtement peut être bénéfique, comme il être un handicap.
> En tout état de cause, aucune injonction de l'extérieur ne peut venir à bout de la sérénité des règles.
> il n'y a donc aucune urgence à ta question.




Tu m'étonnes !


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'entêtement peut être bénéfique, comme *il être* un handicap.


Et la Sainte Axe finira par trancher, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La patience est mère de toutes les vertus.
> L'entêtement peut être bénéfique, comme il être un handicap.
> En tout état de cause, aucune injonction de l'extérieur ne peut venir à bout de la sérénité des règles.
> il n'y a donc aucune urgence à ta question.


 

C'est marrant hein ?
Tout de suite ça fait moins envie...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Que veux tu Spyro, on entre dans la Gram ère (foot age de Gueule chez les ricains)


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

> MAis bon qui est donc *le Responsable* de ce binzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...?


"ben y'a bien quelqu'un qui s'en occupe mais delà à dire que c'est une personne responsable ..." 

"c'est bien ce que je croyais, merci..." 
   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "ben y'a bien quelqu'un qui s'en occupe mais delà à dire que c'est une personne responsable ..."
> 
> "c'est bien ce que je croyais, merci..."
> :rateau:


:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "ben y'a bien quelqu'un qui s'en occupe mais delà à dire que c'est une personne responsable ..."
> 
> "c'est bien ce que je croyais, merci..."
> :rateau:



c'est bien Le Cercle quand même. On y fait ce qu'on veut entre nous et ça fait causer même les moins intéressants...  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment qui fait, y deux minutes il était à poil dans le Cercle



lui, il se rhabille quand il sort au moins !  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien Le Cercle quand même. On y fait ce qu'on veut entre nous et ça fait causer même les moins intéressants...  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


et je suis parmi ces "moins intéressants" ?    ... il faut en effet un minimum de culture pour avoir saisi la référence de ce que je viens de dire


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut en effet un minimum de culture pour avoir saisi la référence de ce que je viens de dire


:love: :love: :love: :love: _...  ah pardon ça je l'ai déjà dit    :mouais:  
_


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien Le Cercle quand même. On y fait ce qu'on veut entre nous et ça fait causer même les moins intéressants...  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



On en a même vu baver !! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et je suis parmi ces "moins intéressants" ?    ... il faut en effet un minimum de culture pour avoir saisi la référence de ce que je viens de dire




rahlala ces nioubies, ça se croit sortie de la cuisse de Jupiter (Zeus plutôt) alors qu'en fait, ça sort juste d'un chou !!!    

retourne à tes études !!


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On en a même vu baver !! :rateau:



c'est bien, ça !!  ça lubrifie !! :style:


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

Ça flingue sévère par ici. On se croirait au Bar. :rateau:

Cela dit, je n'ai toujours pas compris si les frères des forums faisaient partie d'une secte, étaient membres d'un club anglais ou étaient une bande de potes qui font des virées dans les lupanars du coin.  En tout cas, je pense que les filles de bonne famille devraient se tenir à l'écart. 

 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien Le Cercle quand même. On y fait ce qu'on veut entre nous et ça fait causer même les moins intéressants...  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:





heum.... il y a quoi comme difference avec ichat ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, ça !!  ça lubrifie !! :style:



C'est surtout une perte de pigmentation dans les corps de messages...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heum.... il y a quoi comme difference avec ichat ?



le fait que vous vous demandiez de quoi nous pouvons bien parler*... c'est déja pas mal, non ? 

_*et on en dit des choses puisque vous ne pouvez les lire... _


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heum.... il y a quoi comme difference avec ichat ?


C'est que là ça fait monter leurs compteurs à cette bande de floodeurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> _*et on en dit des choses puisque vous ne pouvez les lire... _





ce qu'on lit pas , on immagine   


pour la lecture il y a de quoi faire par ici,
sans compter nos bibloiteques privées


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> le fait que vous vous demandiez de quoi nous pouvons bien parler*... c'est déja pas mal, non ?
> 
> _*et on en dit des choses puisque vous ne pouvez les lire... _



C'est surtout plus fatiguant à lire.  :hein:  
Benjamin ne peut pas vous avoir une cartouche de "noir" neuve des fois ?  :mouais:


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout plus fatiguant à lire.  :hein:
> Benjamin ne peut pas vous avoir une cartouche de "noir" neuve des fois ?  :mouais:



:mouais:

sur un budget à part alors..


----------



## derennes (13 Juin 2005)

oula!....une réunion tuperware et j'suis pas invité!...
mais c'est scandaleux!


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout plus fatiguant à lire.  :hein:
> Benjamin ne peut pas vous avoir une cartouche de "noir" neuve des fois ?  :mouais:



Non.
Et rappelle-toi : tu n'es pas obligé de lire.


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La patience est mère de toutes les vertus.
> L'entêtement peut être bénéfique, comme il être un handicap.
> En tout état de cause, aucune injonction de l'extérieur ne peut venir à bout de la sérénité des règles.
> il n'y a donc aucune urgence à ta question.




Oouiais toujours des grands discours...     je vous laisse, je retire ma candidature...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse, je retire ma candidature...


C'est pas possible


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oouiais toujours des grands discours...     je vous laisse, je retire ma candidature...




ha non elelene *  

si tu ne rentre plus, on saura comment ?   




* nan, c'est pas une faute de frappe !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Et rappelle-toi : tu n'es pas obligé de lire.



C'est vrai que ce n'est guère plus intéressant non plus.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

bien, la principale intéressée se retire. les autres feront de même. Retournons à nos moutons appétissants !! :style:


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bien, la principale intéressée se retire. les autres feront de même. Retournons à nos moutons appétissants !! :style:



Note que s'il s'agit de devenir un mouton...    très peu pour moi...     


ça vous arrange bien... bande  de  pignouffes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Retournons à nos moutons appétissants !! :style:




appetissant c'est vite dit !!!!!     

tu crois qu c'est tres ....heum ....tres..... :rose: .... toutes ces bouclettes  ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça vous arrange bien... bande  de  pignouffes...



bin oui ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> appetissant c'est vite dit !!!!!
> 
> tu crois qu c'est tres ....heum ....tres..... :rose: .... toutes ces bouclettes  ?




[clique sur cette phrase si tu l'oses]*ça permet de s'aggriper*[/clic]


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> appetissant c'est vite dit !!!!!
> 
> tu crois qu c'est tres ....heum ....tres..... :rose: .... toutes ces bouclettes  ?





ouais toutes ces bouclettes ça craint...  en plus ça sent le suif les moutons...  :rateau:  

Pis j'espère pour vous que ce sont des brebis...


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bin oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Faut voir de l'arrière...   suis pas certaine que ce soit des brebis...      ​


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu peur :affraid:
J'ai cru un instant que vous aviez accepté iMax dans votre Cercle. Du coup, j'ai voulu supprimer ma demande, mais on peut pas


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2005)

Hm... et une petite question, vous avez prévu de créer les _Grands-Pères du forum_ pour Lemmy, aricosec et les autres ?


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2005)

Bah y'a déjà une maison de retraite là bas en bas si je me souviens bien 
D'ailleurs certains pensionnaires prennent un peu de liberté on dirait


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Après quelques recherches..  pas bien compliquées...    J'ai fait le compte de los Hermanos dde los Foros...       et je dois dire que c'est un repère de modos avec un intrus...    

Donc pas du tout intérressant...


----------



## Spyro (13 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi cette histoire d'Herman du forum ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm... et une petite question, vous avez prévu de créer les _Grands-Pères du forum_ pour Lemmy, aricosec et les autres ?



et pourquoi pas une maternelle, pendant que tu y es    

curieux ce besoin de tout vouloir baliser   



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs certains pensionnaires prennent un peu de liberté on dirait



la liberté n'a pas de prix


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

la jalousie vous pousse ? attendez seulement ! EpongeInside !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas une maternelle, pendant que tu y es



une bien bonne idée, papy   



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> curieux ce besoin de tout vouloir baliser



son côté révolutionnaire probablement qui veut couper les têtes qui dépassent après les avoir identifiées


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Bon je crois savoir qu'ils sont 5 ...      dans ce salooonn  très spécial...  

Par ordre...:


- Benjamin...  *El rojo*...
- Amok  *el verde* 
- AES *canalisation   
*- Rezba   *le Gugusse Violet©*...*
*- SM  *le tapis de souris noire*...   

donc un intrusssssssssssssss...!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois savoir qu'ils sont 5 ...      dans ce salooonn  très spécial...
> 
> Par ordre...:
> 
> ...



Lequel est Dag ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm... et une petite question, vous avez prévu de créer les _Grands-Pères du forum_ pour Lemmy, aricosec et les autres ?



On peut être dans les tranches du haut et ne pas forcément être grand-père   

Et en plus ne pas forcément avoir envie de se retrouver seulement entre vieux cons


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Lequel est Dag ?




il a mis sa culotte à l'envers...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois savoir qu'ils sont 5 ...      dans ce salooonn  très spécial...
> 
> Par ordre...:
> 
> ...



Ben si j'en crois ce que j'ai vu, il t'en manque au moins un, un déménageur suisse ! (d'après son avatar, il doit bosser chez Demeco, tu sais, tagada tagada, les autres l'appelent "la rouquine")


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si j'en crois ce que j'ai vu, il t'en manque au moins un, un déménageur suisse ! (d'après son avatar, il doit bosser chez Demeco, tu sais, tagada tagada, les autres l'appelent "la rouquine")




tagada tagada c'est un usurpateur...      va voir son profil...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus ne pas forcément avoir envie de se retrouver seulement entre vieux cons



y'en a suffisamment de jeunes


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tagada tagada c'est un usurpateur...      va voir son profil...



Diantre, j'ai été manipulé !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il a mis sa culotte à l'envers...?



Je pensais à un autre Dagobert mais pourquoi pas celui-ci   Mais là c'est facile c'est SAS Amok


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai reçu ça. L'examen d'admission Elene ? 

Dis je les voyais pas si vieux pour certains..


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu ça. L'examen d'admission Elene ?
> 
> Dis je les voyais pas si vieux pour certains..



   

Je comprends pourquoi ma femme n'est pas convoquée pour le bac, cette année : il y a eu une forte poussée des vocations d'examinateur


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

Ça fait jaser en tout cas: 8 pages.


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait jaser en tout cas: 8 pages.


Oui enfin c'est le bar hein, quand c'est parti on sait plus où ça s'arrête


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

Non, justement, ce n'est pas le Bar. Alors mettez vos lunettes, soignez votre language et ne parlez pas pour ne rien dire, comme ça vous arrive si facilement. :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, ce n'est pas le Bar. Alors mettez vos lunettes, soignez votre language et ne parlez pas pour ne rien dire, comme ça vous arrive si facilement. :mouais:



C'est trop demander...


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, ce n'est pas le Bar


Ah zut raté   :hein: 

Il est trop fort  

J'ai pourtant bien cru que ça pourrait marcher


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois savoir qu'ils sont 5 ...      dans ce salooonn  très spécial...
> 
> Par ordre...:
> 
> ...



tu crois savoir mais il ne suffit pas de croire : il faut chercher le savoir et la connaissance.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu crois savoir mais il ne suffit pas de croire : il faut chercher le savoir et la connaissance.




*Pleine de sagesse*
sont les paroles d'ÆS


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu ça. L'examen d'admission Elene ?
> 
> Dis je les voyais pas si vieux pour certains..





Toi aussi tu as reçu ça...?  :affraid:  sont tous fous ces frères...


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, ce n'est pas le Bar. Alors mettez vos lunettes, soignez votre language et ne parlez pas pour ne rien dire, comme ça vous arrive si facilement. :mouais:



JE vais tâcher de soigner mon language alors...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as reçu ça...?  :affraid:  sont tous fous ces frères...


Fous non, gourmants ? certainement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fous non, gourmants ? certainement !



Mon premier est une biscuiterie bien connue, qui a fait des petits.
Mon second peut être utilisé en maçonnerie
mon tout semble bien refléter l'humeur des frères des forums, bien qu'ils ne cassent pas de mon second


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fous non, gourmants ? certainement !


 

Interdit de manger au musée


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

elene n'est plus une nioubie mais de là à la mettre dans un musée... :style:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2005)

mais je ne parlais pas d'elene


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

ah bon ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, justement, ce n'est pas le Bar. Alors mettez vos lunettes, soignez votre language et ne parlez pas pour ne rien dire, comme ça vous arrive si facilement. :mouais:



Maintenant oui.  Have fun.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

que va dire Bilbo ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> que va dire Bilbo ?


 
Qui?



----
Cinq caractères au minimum


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

va regarder ce qu'il se passe à Grenoble toi ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2005)

on postule, on postule, mais pour avoir une réponse...

Si ça continue, je vais former le carré moi


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Qui a dit que le fait de postuler à notre Cercle nous obligeait à quelque réponse ? Tu es libre de postuler et nous de te répondre. Seul le devoir entrave cette liberté. :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> JE vais tâcher de soigner mon language alors...



Et cette vilaine peau, tu me la soigneras aussi !


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver (le 10/06/2005) a dit:
			
		

> Encore un sujet qui va finir au Bar?...





_La vraie question c'est pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas commencé à mon avis, mais bon, pour ce que vous en avez à faire de mon avis   _


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Ce qui est bien c'est que tu te renouvelles Sonny   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Ah !!!
Un métalleux, il sent mauvais...

Quelle horreur...

Va donc, manant !


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Je sens rien moi


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

*Je suis en train d'écouter TESTICUL ATROPHY, et APTITUDE TO STRANGULATE en ton honneur...

Aprés je passerai à la vitesse supérieure avec OVULATOR, MORBID DEFECATOR...

AH AH AH AHA AHAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHA !!!*


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Ah super, moi j'ecoute chantal goya et starak 2 pour te faire plaisir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

Mais si ils sont choupinets, ces deux là... :love:


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ils sont choupinets, ces deux là... :love:


 salut le tatoué 

T'occupes pas d'eux, c'est encore un troll qu'essaye de bouffer un humain


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> salut le tatoué
> 
> T'occupes pas d'eux, c'est encore un troll qu'essaye de bouffer un humain



Sonny, humain ?  :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juin 2005)

Une fois de plus le sujet aterrit au bar et ca foire    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus le sujet aterrit au bar et ca foire    :rateau:



 c'était le but.


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus le sujet aterrit au bar et ca foire    :rateau:


Quoi qui foire ?  :mouais:
C'est foireux dès le début...


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'était le but.


La vocation du cercle, faire descendre (ou monter) les sujets au bar!


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et cette vilaine peau, tu me la soigneras aussi !



toi aussi...  t'es tout bleu tu dois manquer d'oxygène dans tes globules !


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _La vraie question c'est pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas commencé_


Répète.



À+


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus le sujet aterrit au bar et ca foire    :rateau:





			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> c'était le but.





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La vocation du cercle, faire descendre (ou monter) les sujets au bar!


La vocation du cercle pour ce fil en particulier, je dirais plutôt "brouiller les pistes"


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> La vocation du cercle pour ce fil en particulier, je dirais plutôt "brouiller les pistes"



Y'avait des pistes ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

non, ruse de sioux efface les pistes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> que va dire Bilbo ?





tout simplement *A+*


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai enfin compris le but du cercle :love:

Former une équipe de floodeurs pour mettre le bowdel sur les forums de macbidouille


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

J'ai comme l'impression que, dans ce fil, les uns et les autres tournent en rond.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Tourner en rond pour un Cercle, rien que de plus normal


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tourner en rond pour un Cercle, rien que de plus normal



Oui, mais là, c'est un peu "Le cercle des pouets, dix par rue" !


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non, ruse de sioux efface les pistes...



Plutot ruse de pueblo, non ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Plutot ruse de pueblo, non ?


 genre "el pueblo unido jamas sera vincido" ?  :style:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin compris le but du cercle :love:
> 
> Former une équipe de floodeurs pour mettre le bowdel sur les forums de macbidouille


oui visiblement c'est pour fraterniser avec macbidouille car supermoquette en est tout comme rebza et salmanazar8


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> genre "el pueblo unido jamas sera vincido" ?  :style:



Genre mes burnes sur ton nez.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

Géométriquement précis, impecc', et dire qu'on doit passer des heures au lit à expliquer


----------



## Spyro (14 Juin 2005)

Bilbo sous le titre corse attitude a dit:
			
		

> Répète


Attends un peu que je passe ma cagoule, qu'on me reconnaisse pas...






Voila, et maintenant t'as pas intérêt à manquer de respect à ma soeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu que je passe ma cagoule, qu'on me reconnaisse pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouahahahahahahahah!!!! Il est trop beau, ce dragon      :love:


----------



## Bilbo (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement *A+*


La prochaine fois que je passe à Strasbourg, je t'apprendrai à mettre les accents. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu que je passe ma cagoule, qu'on me reconnaisse pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    PTDR    

Cela dit, tu ne m'avais pas dit que tu avais une s½ur. 
Oups. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

À+


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




Tu arrives à respirer...?     ya pas de trous...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Au premier eternuement y'a plus de cagoule


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Au premier eternuement y'a plus de cagoule



il vaudrait mieux remarque...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives à respirer...?     ya pas de trous...



T'y arrives bien toi...


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives à respirer...?     ya pas de trous...


C'est pas une cagoule en plastique hein  :hein:
100% coton, lavable en machine, pré-rétréci, réversible, ne déteint pas, doublure en soie parce que j'ai les écailles délicates


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'y arrives bien toi...



Pourquoi, elle n'a pas de narines Macelene?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une cagoule en plastique hein  :hein:
> 100% coton, lavable en machine, pré-rétréci, réversible, ne déteint pas, doublure en soie parce que j'ai les écailles délicates



Comme disait feu François Santoni ; "Le matériel ; ça se choisit pas à la légère.."


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Il n'a pas choisi le bon gilet pare-balles, non ?


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que je passe à Strasbourg, je t'apprendrai à mettre les accents.
> 
> À+


 Les accents alsaciens ? 
Ça va être complètement illisible


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Les accents alsaciens ?
> Ça va être complètement illisible


C'est pien parze que chai vu une phôto de toi que che ne réagis pas plus sèchement. Le sage connaît ses limites.

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pien parze que chai vu une phôto de toi que che ne réagis pas plus sèchement. Le sage connaît ses limites.
> 
> À+



Vi, t'as raison ! Pis on va pas se battre entre frères, hein ? _Surtout si certains frères sont plus forts que d'autres !_ :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, t'as raison ! Pis on va pas se battre entre frères, hein ? _Surtout si certains frères sont plus forts que d'autres !_ :rateau:


  Ça me rapelle quelque chose mais je ne me souvisn plus quoi.



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pien parze que chai vu une phôto de toi que che ne réagis pas plus sèchement. Le sage connaît ses limites.


 Il te reste beaucoup de threads nazes à faire avant d'être sage, pour le moment il va falloir te contenter de vétéran.


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste beaucoup de threads nazes à faire avant d'être sage, pour le moment il va falloir te contenter de vétéran.


J'en conviens, mais je ne crois pas que tu sois le mieux placé pour me faire la leçon du haut de tes 350 messages à peine. :casse:

  

À+


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

Chatterton pour le Hamster, vite


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Les accents alsaciens ?
> Ça va être complètement illisible





toi, tu dois etre le seul a ne pas avoir ecouté un accent alsacien sorti la bouche d'un italien


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rapelle quelque chose mais je ne me souvisn plus quoi.



Astérix : Le chaudron si mes souvenirs sont bons.




			
				Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste beaucoup de threads nazes à faire avant d'être sage, pour le moment il va falloir te contenter de vétéran.



Écoutez qui parle    :bebe:


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu dois etre le seul a ne pas avoir ecouté un accent alsacien sorti la bouche d'un italien


 HA... on peut aussi faire les accents avec les mains ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> HA... on peut aussi faire les accents avec les mains ?




oui bien sur ; meme si souvent ça atterit sur une joue


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur ; meme si souvent ça atterit sur une joue



Aaaaahhhhhhh... Les Italiennes : vives et piquantes ! :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'en conviens, mais je ne crois pas que tu sois le mieux placé pour me faire la leçon du haut de tes 350 messages à peine.



C'est beau comme du Amok !  :love:

Visiblement, depuis quelques temps, nous assistons à une arrivée de nioubs qui s'imaginent, passé les 50 posts, pouvoir tutoyer les anges. Leur vie est éphémère comme des papillons d'été : soit ils terminent à la cave pour débordement(s), soit ils disparaissent d'eux-mêmes, boudeurs, après avoir été rappelés a leur triste condition de jeune inscrit. Il faut avouer que bien souvent ces membres n'éjaculent que de la pauvre prose, espérant se gonfler la boule via un système complexe d'échangisme avec d'autres issus du même ovule, ou croyant que la valeur attend le nombre de posts pour être reconnue.

Il est évident que ce n'est pas parce que le compteur explose ou que la date d'inscription renvoit aux temps héroïques des Latécoères que le contenu des messages frise ad nauseum la perfection; nombre sont ceux qui prouvent le contraire. Mais attendre un peu avant de se dresser sur ses ergotelets me semble la plus élémentaire règle de prudence lorsqu'on s'adresse a un ancien tel que Bilbo.

Bien que se déplacant à la vitesse d'un paresseux, l'animal est capable d'accélérations foudroyantes laissant souvent sur place celui qui se croyait rapide comme un félin parce qu'il lui est arrivé, un jour, de dépasser un escargot a la course.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Tu veux dire que Bilbo est un ancien, mais pas à cause du nombre de post et de la date d'inscription ?


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que Bilbo est un ancien, mais pas à cause du nombre de post et de la date d'inscription ?



Retourne te coucher!


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que Bilbo est un ancien, mais pas à cause du nombre de post et de la date d'inscription ?



Un peu, oui... Mais pas comme tu l'entends ! "Ancien", à l'Africaine, c'est à dire "sage".

Il suffit d'être un jour passé sur le pommier lors d'une AE pour constater que MacG ressemble à un village de savane. Au fur et à mesure que tu t'éloignes du tronc, la nioubitude s'amplifie. Certains n'osent même pas se montrer, observant avec respect les quelques assis sur les racines. On en a même surpris, enfermés aux toilettes et pleurant parce qu'ils venaient d'effleurer Mackie et que le choc, le virtuel devenant réel, était trop éprouvant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avouer que bien souvent ces membres n'éjaculent que de la pauvre prose, espérant se gonfler la boule via un système complexe d'échangisme avec d'autres issus du même ovule, ou croyant que la valeur attend le nombre de posts pour être reconnue.
> 
> Il est évident que ce n'est pas parce que le compteur explose ou que la date d'inscription renvoit aux temps héroïques des Latécoères que le contenu des messages frise ad nauseum la perfection; nombre sont ceux qui prouvent le contraire.



C'est beau comme du DocEvil !  :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Retourne te coucher!



Supermoquette ne se couche pas : il tombe !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On en a même surpris, enfermés aux toilettes et pleurant parce qu'ils venaient d'effleurer Mackie et que le choc, le virtuel devenant réel, était trop éprouvant.



Au risque de voir s'effondrer un mythe, même toi tu pleures en effleurant mackie !


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

Oui mais il quitte _pinément_ lui ..


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il quitte _pinément_ lui ..



C'est une blague pour les forums techniques ça...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ne se couche pas : il tombe !


Tu as tristement raison


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est une blague pour les forums techniques ça...  :rateau:


 
Les quoi ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de voir s'effondrer un mythe, même toi tu pleures en effleurant mackie !



C'est vrai. Mais quel être de chair et de sang peut rester insensible à cette petite boule de duvet qui ne demande qu'à être aimée et cajolée ? Mackie, pour reprendre la phrase devenue culte d'une de nos plus grandes littéraires (BB) pourait être "_Du poil avec un coeur autour_" si il avait du poil, en plus des quelques fibres qui se battent au creux de sa paume.


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) "_Du poil avec un coeur autour_"(...)



Tu as oublié la bière.... 

_"Du poil avec un coeur dans la biére, autour "_


----------



## chagregel (16 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les quoi ?



ça

Attention, ce lien peut heurter ta sensibilité...


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié la bière....
> 
> _"Du poil avec un coeur dans la biére, autour "_




Absolument pas : beaucoup ici peuvent témoigner du fait qu'il ne stocke pas. A l'instar d'un tube, tout ce qui entre par un trou ressort par l'autre, voir le même si on renverse l'instrument.

Comme un arbre (mais en moins régulier), Mackie tourne sur un cycle de 12 heures. A 18:00 tapantes, son fonctionnement s'inverse et l'ingéré est expulsé sous pression. On peut en cela le comparer avec une moule : il filtre et réinjecte dans la nature ce qui lui passe par les mandibules, se fixe à tout ce qui peut l'empécher de repartir dans la marée de ses chaussures à bascules et l'écume qui décore son menton n'est pas sans nous faire penser aux traces que l'océan dépose sur le sable lorsqu'il est soulevé par la tempête.


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas : beaucoup ici peuvent témoigner du fait qu'il ne stocke pas. A l'instar d'un tube, tout ce qui entre par un trou ressort par l'autre, voir le même si on renverse l'instrument.
> 
> Comme un arbre (mais en moins régulier), Mackie tourne sur un cycle de 12 heures. A 18:00 tapantes, son fonctionnement s'inverse et l'ingéré est expulsé sous pression. On peut en cela le comparer avec une moule : il filtre et réinjecte dans la nature ce qui lui passe par les mandibules, se fixe à tout ce qui peut l'empécher de repartir dans la marée de ses chaussures à bascules et l'écume qui décore son menton n'est pas sans nous faire penser aux traces que l'océan dépose sur le sable lorsqu'il est soulevé par la tempête.



Tu as pensé à quoi ? : "les travailleurs de la mer", "93", "les misérables", "l'homme qui rit" ???
à Victor Hugo, en tous cas.


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas : beaucoup ici peuvent témoigner du fait qu'il ne stocke pas. A l'instar d'un tube, tout ce qui entre par un trou ressort par l'autre, voir le même si on renverse l'instrument.
> 
> Comme un arbre (mais en moins régulier), Mackie tourne sur un cycle de 12 heures. A 18:00 tapantes, son fonctionnement s'inverse et l'ingéré est expulsé sous pression. On peut en cela le comparer avec une moule : il filtre et réinjecte dans la nature ce qui lui passe par les mandibules, se fixe à tout ce qui peut l'empécher de repartir dans la marée de ses chaussures à bascules et l'écume qui décore son menton n'est pas sans nous faire penser aux traces que l'océan dépose sur le sable lorsqu'il est soulevé par la tempête.



bon on s'amuse à poster de grandes proses     mais je tiens à vous signaler que vous avez un MP en instance dans votre boîte   

À +


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ne se couche pas : il tombe !



Il choit en attendant/espérant qu'on le choie ?


----------



## Bilbo (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son Altesse est trop bonne.  Je tiens à saluer au passage l'évidente clairvoyance dont elle sait faire preuve : SM ne pouvait le prendre dans ce sens et Sa Majesté connaît ses sujets. 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon on s'amuse à poster de grandes proses     mais je tiens à vous signaler que vous avez un MP en instance dans votre boîte


Qu'est ce que vous voulez ma bonne dame, depuis que les rouges lui ont enlevé le popup qui annonçait l'arrivée d'une nouvelle missive, Sa Majesté se perd dans son courrier en retard. 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> À +


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle. 



À+


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ça
> 
> Attention, ce lien peut heurter ta sensibilité...




:affraid:
Aieeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuu  :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon on s'amuse à poster de grandes proses     mais je tiens à vous signaler que vous avez un MP en instance dans votre boîte
> 
> À +



ça fout les jetons !


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut en cela le comparer avec une moule.



Sauf que Mackie, quand il a des morpions, il peut se gratter. La moule, non. Triste sort tout de même.


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fout les jetons !


faut payer pour lire ses MP maintenant?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que Mackie, quand il a des morpions, il peut se gratter. La moule, non. Triste sort tout de même.



C'est vrai...

Pauvres moules...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau comme du Amok !  :love:
> 
> Visiblement, depuis quelques temps, nous assistons à une arrivée de nioubs qui s'imaginent, passé les 50 posts, pouvoir tutoyer les anges. Leur vie est éphémère comme des papillons d'été : soit ils terminent à la cave pour débordement(s), soit ils disparaissent d'eux-mêmes, boudeurs, après avoir été rappelés a leur triste condition de jeune inscrit. Il faut avouer que bien souvent ces membres n'éjaculent que de la pauvre prose, espérant se gonfler la boule via un système complexe d'échangisme avec d'autres issus du même ovule, ou croyant que la valeur attend le nombre de posts pour être reconnue.
> 
> ...




wow...
tout cela est certes bien ecrit, mais n'est-ce pas un brin excessif, comme reponse au tout pitit message du hamster?
...
ça part un peu vite dans le coin je trouve...
enfin je dis ça, c'est pas pour faire de la nioub'solidarity, c'est juste que ca semble un peu... 
... too much, non?


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> wow...
> tout cela est certes bien ecrit, mais n'est-ce pas un brin excessif, comme reponse au tout pitit message du hamster?
> ...
> ça part un peu vite dans le coin je trouve...
> ...


 À ta place je n'aurais pas écrit ça 
L'Amok se complait à utiliser son talent pour casser du nioube, et à moins que ton esprit ne soit plus vif que le sien (ce qui n'est pas à la portée du premier venu, enfin tu peux toujours essayer) tu risque de payer les pots cassés ou pire, de n'avoir de réponse que de Sonnyboy.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> À ta place je n'aurais pas écrit ça
> L'Amok se complait à utiliser son talent pour casser du nioube, et à moins que ton esprit ne soit plus vif que le sien (ce qui n'est pas à la portée du premier venu, enfin tu peux toujours essayer) tu risque de payer les pots cassés ou pire, de n'avoir de réponse que de Sonnyboy.




c'est tres gentil de t'inquieter pour moi, mais je pense que je reussirai a survivre...  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est tres gentil de t'inquieter pour moi, mais je pense que je reussirai a survivre...  :sleep:



D'autant plus que je suis là pour lui tenir compagnie.

Même si manifestement certains trouvent ma compagnie dégradente...


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un problème du pied gauche vis-à-vis d'un frère des forums



Nous avons nos boites de MP rapidement remplies en ce moment, il faut dire...    

100 de plus ne ferait pas de mal...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que je suis là pour lui tenir compagnie.
> 
> Même si manifestement certains trouvent ma compagnie dégradente...




que veux tu... le snobisme est partout... 
pour ma part, tant que tu te frottes pas sur ma jambe c'est bon tu peux rester...


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> wow...
> tout cela est certes bien ecrit, mais n'est-ce pas un brin excessif, comme reponse au tout pitit message du hamster?
> ...
> ça part un peu vite dans le coin je trouve...
> ...



T'es mignon : tu reprends mon historique, tu vas sur le net mater ce que "deuxième degré" veut dire, et tu repasses après ! Pour les AES, tu peux commencer l'entrainement tout de suite : il y a du taf !



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon on s'amuse à poster de grandes proses     mais je tiens à vous signaler que vous avez un MP en instance dans votre boîte



Franchement, mon coeur, je crains que tu ne sois en pleine période de nioubitude ! Quel MP ?!!!! Pas de nouveau MP !   :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> À ta place je n'aurais pas écrit ça.



J'ai beau essayer de faire un effort, de prendre sur moi, de m'isoler, de débrancher le portable, de brûler le journal du jour : je n'y arrive pas.

Ma raison vacille : moins de 500 posts. Comment se mettre à sa place ? Pourtant cela a du, fatalement, être le cas un jour.

J'avais une chance : vu ma date d'inscription, tous étaient nioubs, ou personne. Cela aidait. MacG avait peu (en proportion) d'inscrits.

Pas encore d'AES. Le Doc, Supermoquette et Sonnyboy étaient encore dans l'oeuf. Mackie révait déjà d'être admin. Blériot venait de traverser la Manche. Folles années.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau essayer de faire un effort, de prendre sur moi, de m'isoler, de débrancher le portable, de brûler le journal du jour : je n'y arrive pas.
> 
> Ma raison vacille : moins de 500 posts. Comment se mettre à sa place ? Pourtant cela a du, fatalement, être le cas un jour.
> 
> ...



Tu sais c'qu'y't'dit depuis son oeuf ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'qu'y't'dit depuis son oeuf ?



Crois moi que si j'avais su à quoi ressemblerait le poussin, tu aurais fini à la coque !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Crois moi que si j'avais su à quoi ressemblerait le poussin, tu aurais fini à la coque !



Ah ! la coke....


----------



## Hamster de combat (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beau essayer de faire un effort, de prendre sur moi, de m'isoler, de débrancher le portable, de brûler le journal du jour : je n'y arrive pas.
> 
> Ma raison vacille : moins de 500 posts. Comment se mettre à sa place ?


Moi ça va, j'y arrive


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es mignon : tu reprends mon historique, tu vas sur le net mater ce que "deuxième degré" veut dire, et tu repasses après ! Pour les AES, tu peux commencer l'entrainement tout de suite : il y a du taf !



alors deja je vais pas m'emmerder a reprendre tout une historique juste pour un petit post somme toute assez anodin...
et après, pas besoin d'aller chercher ou que ce soit ce que "deuxieme degre" signifie, vu qu'en theorie il n'en existe pas de troisieme... ça, ça veut dire que je ne connais que le *second* degré...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> alors deja je vais pas m'emmerder a reprendre tout une historique juste pour un petit post somme toute assez anodin...
> et après, pas besoin d'aller chercher ou que ce soit ce que "deuxieme degre" signifie, vu qu'en theorie il n'en existe pas de troisieme... ça, ça veut dire que je ne connais que le *second* degré...



Comment ça, pas de troisième, caisse ki t'arrives Bobbynountchakounet ? T'as pris un coup sur la tête, tu nous fait la toute grosse amnésie, là ?

Demande au -LePurFilsdelaSagesse-, les degrés, ça va jusqu'au 45eme ... dans le Pernod !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, pas de troisième, caisse ki t'arrives Bobbynountchakounet ? T'as pris un coup sur la tête, tu nous fait la toute grosse amnésie, là ?
> 
> Demande au -LePurFilsdelaSagesse-, les degrés, ça va jusqu'au 45eme ... dans le Pernod !



et voila!!!
si tu deboules comme ça pour me peter tout mon argumentaire, je vais jamais m'en sortir mon p'tit Pascal!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et voila!!!
> si tu deboules comme ça pour me peter tout mon argumentaire, je vais jamais m'en sortir mon p'tit Pascal!!



Faut dire aussi que c'est un peu le but mon cheri-cheri-Bobbynountchakounet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Demande au -LePurFilsdelaSagesse-, les degrés, ça va jusqu'au 45eme ... dans le Pernod !




*Non non non*
Si c'est du distillé maison ça peut grimper beaucoup plus haut !


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, mon coeur, je crains que tu ne sois en pleine période de nioubitude ! Quel MP ?!!!! Pas de nouveau MP !  :love:



qui est en période de nioubitude comme tu dis...  ce matin 7h30 toujours un Mp pour L'Amok non lu...     

Posté le 14 Juin 2005 et toujours en instance  

Mais tu as sans doute des pouvoirs secrets ...


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que vous voulez ma bonne dame, depuis que les rouges lui ont enlevé le popup qui annonçait l'arrivée d'une nouvelle missive, Sa Majesté se perd dans son courrier en retard.
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle.
> 
> ...



ben c pas drôle...  c'est vrai...  faire des Mp pour qu'ils ne soient pas lus...   
 
À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non non non*
> Si c'est du distillé maison ça peut grimper beaucoup plus haut !



Pour des raisons de compatibilité avec la somnolence des services fiscaux, je m'en tiens aux produits du commerce !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as sans doute des pouvoirs secrets ...


Il m'a fait passer une de ces nuits ! Je te raconte pas...


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Demande au -LePurFilsdelaSagesse-, les degrés, ça va jusqu'au 45eme ... dans le Pernod !



Faudra t'intéresser au rhum agricole, ça ouvre des perspectives   même en restant dans le "commercialement correct". Après sur les trucs fait à la maison, on peut voir mais, bon, faut pas fumer à côté !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faudra t'intéresser au rhum agricole, ça ouvre des perspectives   même en restant dans le "commercialement correct". Après sur les trucs fait à la maison, on peut voir mais, bon, faut pas fumer à côté !



T'inquiètes, pour les "produits de la ferme", je connais, il y a encore dans le placard de la cuisine, pour les gâteaux, une bouteille "d'eau de vie de l'année" de feu beau papa, qui était viticulteur en Charente et produisait Cognac et Pineau des Charentes. C'est transparent comme l'eau claire, et ça va chercher dans les 65-70°. Un sucre, ça va, un verre, bonjour les dégats.


----------



## Bilbo (17 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui est en période de nioubitude comme tu dis...  ce matin 7h30 toujours un Mp pour L'Amok non lu...
> 
> Posté le 14 Juin 2005 et toujours en instance
> 
> Mais tu as sans doute des pouvoirs secrets ...


Regardez la faire l'innocente alors qu'elle sait ce qui se passe.   

À+


----------



## Mao (17 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certaains sont cachés



de peur d'être élargis  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2005)

Mao a dit:
			
		

> de peur d'être élargis  :rose:


Voilà du post, voyez ?


----------

